# 5 pounds 4X8 tray



## georgelopez (Nov 9, 2008)

Can anyone get 5+ pounds in a 4X8 ebb and flow? Can anyone get 5+ pounds with any method with 2000 watts of hps? I am topping out at 3.2 and would love to hear what strain and method works better. Thankx!!!!


----------



## thelastpirate (Nov 10, 2008)

I now have 14 under 2K watts (5 400w), and if I _DON'T_ get at least 5 lbs, I'm gonna be pissed.


----------



## GrowTech (Nov 10, 2008)

Heh... over time with a perpetual grow, anything is possible.


----------



## thelastpirate (Nov 10, 2008)

At a gram per watt, 2K = 4.5 lbs. Guess I'm gonna be pissed off after all, eh?


----------



## headbandrocker (Nov 10, 2008)

georgelopez said:


> Can anyone get 5+ pounds in a 4X8 ebb and flow? Can anyone get 5+ pounds with any method with 2000 watts of hps? I am topping out at 3.2 and would love to hear what strain and method works better. Thankx!!!!


Yes.Vsog will get you about 2 per light,check out my journal for more info.
But ya in a full vert system you could pull 6lbs off 2k watts.good luck,stay outside the box hbr


----------



## panhead (Nov 10, 2008)

Gettin 5lbs with 2,000 watts is a pretty tall order in a 4x8 grow op,maybe in a larger op using light movers.


----------



## headbandrocker (Nov 11, 2008)

In addition aquamister systems/aeroponic sys could get you that.
YouTube - SeeMoreBuds2
YouTube - SeeMoreBuds3
YouTube - SeeMoreBuds

Good luck Hbr


----------



## timmmy2021 (Nov 11, 2008)

wow!!!! thats a bunch of plants!


----------



## headbandrocker (Nov 11, 2008)

i know! Tempting at 3grams per watt! shit-
my goal is 15 lbs and im torn between-aeroponic/verticle/flat gardens
Shiiiit all i got to is buy 9 tubs at 4oo each? dang....36oo ouch
But i could save on lights! Sketchy in terms of numbers,but cool interms of sqft!


----------



## timmmy2021 (Nov 11, 2008)

could you put together a set up like that?


----------



## headbandrocker (Nov 11, 2008)

yes i believe so,or somthing similiar check out stinkbuds diy aero setup


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Nov 11, 2008)

------When your looking at dried cured finished weights indoors under HID lighting plan on .30 grams to 1 gram a watt. with .30 being a little below avg and 1 being fantastic---most growers will get .40 to .60 grams a watt.----Your not going to get 5 pounds of a 4' x 8' table unless you grow one or 2 plants in like 15-20gal containers and vegged for a hell of a long time and then you would need more than 3-1000 watt hps maybe more. Sorry to be a downer to those whom were hoping for more but it's better to have the correct information in front of you before you put your time in.----A good rule of thumb is plan on .50 grams/watt and you will be very close when all things are said and done----best of luck to ya.


----------



## georgelopez (Nov 12, 2008)

Thankx alot for all the replys everyone!!!


----------



## georgelopez (Aug 15, 2009)

Torn between 15 gal pots soilles (long veg time) or keep with the 4x8 ebb system.

What makes more in a 4x8 area?


----------



## sunahura (Aug 15, 2009)

As long as you got 10 - 20 more females veggin somewhere else, why not get 5 pounds, you got to keep it going to win, and you better do your soil research. if it's not aeroponics you better give the best oxygen, nut, and organic living soil around.


----------

